# Bunk House



## valison (Jul 30, 2015)

Can anyone help I am searching for bunk house on rent?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

What's a bunk house???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, I'm so glad you asked the question.... I was wondering, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Accommodation for ranch hands aka cowboys.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Accommodation for ranch hands aka cowboys.


That's my understanding, too. But does the OP really expect to be a ranch hand? Perhaps it's a term for something more like a rooming house?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bunkhouse is a hostel or barracks-like building that historically was used to house working cowboys on ranches in North America. As most cowboys were young single men, the standard bunkhouse was a large open room with narrow beds or cots for each individual and little privacy.

thank you google


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

In common usage in India, it means a portacabin. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=bun...ChMI8qLTmo2MxwIVhsamCh0_bQYN&biw=1536&bih=686

In Australia, you might find them called dongas.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

"Construction trailer" or "office trailer" is another term. Or maybe a "mobile tiny house," "tiny house on wheels," or even "mobile home." (A "mobile home" can be quite large, particularly if it's a "double wide.")

Now that we've figured out what the heck the question means and explained the different terms used in the United States, hopefully the original poster can now go searching with better, more American search terms.


----------



## imiismyhome (Aug 7, 2015)

Strawberry Creek Bunkhouse ! I hope this help. Sorry if i am wrong with the answer. :/


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Thee USA is a big place.....you probably need to be a bit more specific.


----------



## valison (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry Guys, due to some reason I was not able to join forum... Bunk house is basically design for accommodation.


----------



## StellaJefferson (Sep 8, 2015)

A bunkhouse provides accommodation with fewer facilities than a larger, staffed youth hostel. Bunkhouses are found in mountainous areas as well as rural areas.


----------



## StellaJefferson (Sep 8, 2015)

While the modern bunkhouse today is still in existence on some large ranches that are too far away from towns for an easy daily commute, it now has electricity, central heating and modern indoor plumbing.


----------



## valison (Jul 30, 2015)

StellaJefferson said:


> While the modern bunkhouse today is still in existence on some large ranches that are too far away from towns for an easy daily commute, it now has electricity, central heating and modern indoor plumbing.


Right Stella Jefferson


----------

